#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Mag dit ? laserveiligheid.

## -Bart-

Mag een staionaire bundel op deze hoogte ? 
Mag je een projector zo hoog/laag hangen ?

http://www.intenze2002.nl/fotos/12-a...5-1573_IMG.JPG

http://www.intenze2002.nl/fotos/12-a...6-1665_IMG.JPG

Behaalde resultaten in het verleden bieden geen garantie voor de toekomst.

----------


## nicovwijk

Volgens mij mag dit niet, als je een laserpen niet in iemands ogen mag schijnen, dan mag dit helemaal niet!
Maar ik weet het ook niet, beetje rare situatie, wie gaat er nou in een soort garage (of andere kleine ruimte) een laser hangen



Groeten Nico

Kleurenfilters van PAR?
Rood = Kratje Amstel
Groen = Kratje Heiniken
Blauw = Kratje Bavaria
Geel = Hmmmm, het bier zelf!

----------


## Roland

De richtlijnen voor lasers ken ik niet, maar vind het wel een interessante topic.

----------


## movinghead

Lijkt me niet dat dit een stilstaande bundel is... het is tenslotte een foto... dus een moment opname...

<center>----------In het theater willen we leven zien, in het leven theater----------</center>

----------


## -Bart-

dubble post

----------


## -Bart-

Voor donkere ruimtes heb je minimaal een sluitertijd nodig van 1/8, maw die bundel staat dood stil. Of ze projecteren net een vlak dat precies evenwijdig is aan de as van de camera, maar dat lijkt me wel heel toevallig. (En onwaarschijnlijk, als je naar de bovenkant van de foto kijkt.)

Behaalde resultaten in het verleden bieden geen garantie voor de toekomst.

----------


## dome

1 gebundelde straal richting publiek mag absoluut niet. De energie van het laserlicht is zo sterk dat je er een sigaret mee kunt aansteken. Dus heel gemakkelijk in een mili seconde iemand blijvend kan verblinden. Gespreide stralen (vlakken, tunnels enz.) mochten altijd wel door het publiek, tenminste +/- 1,5 jaar geleden nog.(waren nog niet echte regels voor)
Dan nog blijft de sterkte van de straal bij inkijken zo fel dat je zelf wel wegkijkt. In Amerika is het laseren in het publiek verboden, hier moet je minimaal 1,5 meter boven het publiek zitten.
Want ja in Amerika heb je zo een claim aan je broek hangen. Maar helaas ben je dan wel het mooiste effect van de laser kwijt.
Gebundelde stralen zijn wel uitermate geschikt voor spiegels en spiegelbollen om een spinneweb van stralen te maken.Zoals op thunderdome of op sensation. 

Kijk maar eens op laserimage.nl hier staat een mooie foto op.



check de site

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> De energie van het laserlicht is zo sterk dat je er een sigaret mee kunt aansteken



Daar zal je wel minstens een laser van 1W voor nodig hebben, en dat lijkt me hier niet zo te zijn...

De hoogte:Minimaal 2.5 meter. Verplicht door de Nederlandse wetgeving.

Onthou ook dat je altijd duidelijk bij ingang moet aanduiden welke klasse laser er staat.

Stilstaande stralen zijn ook niet toegelaten (in publiek). Normaal moet je een vergunning hebben om laser te gebruiken ook (bij de gemeente, afhankelijk van de plaats), maar wordt denk ik meestal alleen bij grote gelegenheden aangevraagd.

Sluitertijd is inderdaad veel te lang, als je weet dat er toch wel zo'n 10.000 pps kunnen geprojecteerd worden...Die ene is zeker een stilstaande straal, levensgevaarlijk voor de oogjes<img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle>.



Markske

----------


## Rob

lijkt mij ook wel heel overdreven want als je er een sigaret mee kan aansteken dan kun je ook brandwonden veroorzaken op huid of gezicht ik vind het niet zo verstandig om dit zo te doen z`n rechte straal in het publiek. in een discotheek in turkijke ( halikarnas ) waar ik ben geweest hangt een 25 watt laser op een grote toren die over de stad heen schijnt ik vraag me af wat er zal gebeuren als je hier voor gaat hangen

Rob v.d. Molen
Drive-in Breaktime

----------


## Tiemen

Brandwonden...

----------


## Ward

> citaat:
> De hoogte:Minimaal 2.5 meter. Verplicht door de Nederlandse wetgeving.
> 
> Onthou ook dat je altijd duidelijk bij ingang moet aanduiden welke klasse laser er staat.
> 
> Stilstaande stralen zijn ook niet toegelaten (in publiek). Normaal moet je een vergunning hebben om laser te gebruiken ook (bij de gemeente, afhankelijk van de plaats), maar wordt denk ik meestal alleen bij grote gelegenheden aangevraagd.



Correctie: jij praat over duitse wetgeving en hoe dat op dit moment zit weet ik niet...





> citaat:
> Sluitertijd is inderdaad veel te lang, als je weet dat er toch wel zo'n 10.000 pps kunnen geprojecteerd worden...Die ene is zeker een stilstaande straal, levensgevaarlijk voor de oogjes<img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle>.



Die stilstaande straal is geen stilstaande straal maar een spiraal projectie. de intensiteit is dan al zoveel verminderd dat dit al geen kwaad meer kan binnen een tijd van seconden. Natuurlijk moet je niet in zo'n laser straal gaan staan kijken.. maar ik denk dat je behoorlijk tegen je reflexen in moet werken om dat te kunnen: voordat er schade aangericht kan worden heb je allang je ogen dicht gedaan.

1 watt laser kun je echt geen sigaret mee aansteken... dat het warm wordt is een feit maar vuur of gloeien? neh!


Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> Die stilstaande straal is geen stilstaande straal maar een spiraal projectie.



Bedoel je nu die eerste foto? Want daar ben ik nu eens honder procent zeker van dat dat een stilstaande straal is...doormeter van de straal is veel te klein om daar ooit een spiraal uit te kunnen opmaken...





> citaat:
> de intensiteit is dan al zoveel verminderd dat dit al geen kwaad meer kan binnen een tijd van seconden



Oeioeioei....een laser van 5 mW kan beschadiging aan het oog toebrengen. En nu ga jij mij zeggen dat een laser van zo'n 100-200 mW (+-) geen schade gaat toebrengen. Wel ik kan maar 1 ding zeggen: door zo een ondoordachte uitspraken krijgen sommige mensen dan heel toevallig van die zwarte vlekjes op hun netvlies.





> citaat:
>  maar ik denk dat je behoorlijk tegen je reflexen in moet werken om dat te kunnen: voordat er schade aangericht kan worden heb je allang je ogen dicht gedaan.



Als je er met je rug naartoe staat en plots draai je je om, en de straal zit in je oog, dan zijn de reflexen van je oog veeeeeeeel te traag om zich te sluiten voor er schade is aan het netvlies!

En dat voor iemand die blijkbaar met lasers werkt (aan link te zien)...mhm had toch gedacht dat juist zo een mensen iets meer met de veiligheid bezig waren.

Het is zo dat bij ieder deftig systeem een shutter (mechanisch) sluit als er een stilstaande straal in publiek komt (scanner die blokkeert...), maar ik veronderstel dat je dat ook niet nodig vindt?

Markske

----------


## Juce

Klein vraagje: 
zo te zien wordt die laserbundel schuin omhoog gericht richting glitterbol, wat is daar dan mis aan?
Dit kan toch geen enkel kwaad, niet?

Juce

----------


## Juce

Klein vraagje: 
zo te zien wordt die laserbundel schuin omhoog gericht richting glitterbol, wat is daar dan mis aan?
Dit kan toch geen enkel kwaad, niet?

Juce

----------


## -Bart-

Volgens mij mag je onder bepaalde omstandigheden op een spiegelbol richten. Maar de weg die de straal aflegt NAAR de bol is dan wel gevaarlijk. Zeker als de projector zo laag hangt als op de tweede foto.

Behaalde resultaten in het verleden bieden geen garantie voor de toekomst.

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> zo te zien wordt die laserbundel schuin omhoog gericht richting glitterbol, wat is daar dan mis aan?
> Dit kan toch geen enkel kwaad, niet?



Je moet altijd zorgen dat NIEMAND ooit in een stilstaande straal KAN kijken. En sowieso, op een spiegelbol met een stilstaande straal richten is ook gevaarlijk, de straal zal gewoon naar ergens anders afgebogen worden, en je weet niet naar waar...Dus weer kans dat ze in het publiek terechtkomt!

Markske

----------


## Ward

wat een crap allemaal...

Laag vermogens lasers (millewatts) hebben een bundel van ongeveer 1 mm diameter of kleiner. Zoals op de 1ste foto is dat absoluut veel meer dan 1 mm door bv de projectie van een spiraal. De intensiteit van het licht is dan zo inmens veel lager geworden dat dit echt niet zomaar schade aanricht.

Oogbeschadigingen van laserpennen (&lt;1mW) komen echt alleen voor bij idioten (of kleine kinderen) die echt voor een langere periode naar dat 'lampje' gaan zitten kijken.

Wij werken o.a. met 20 Watt witlicht largeframe lasers. Welke gewoon lekker door de mensenmassa heen lasert. Wat in NL absoluut NIET verboden is.

Verder stop ik met dit gezeur over laser wel/niet... doe maar met deze informatie wat je zelf wilt.

Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## Tiemen

Ik zou er niet fier op zijn om zo een dingen te durven zeggen. En ja, tuurlijk is het allemaal crap...Effe met een 20W laser is het publiek mikken.

Gewoon effe terzijde om 'al die crap' een beetje aan te vullen:

Lasers can be eye-safe, up to a certain level.
Beyond a certain level, lasers are definitely eye hazards. 

*Don't Use a Single Beam*
You should never aim a single beam into the audience. In general, if a single beam is safe, then any scanned effects such as cones and fans will spread the light out, and be too dim to be effective.

Measure the Irradiance
Typical shows should not exceed 10 milliwatts per centimeter squared, or 100 watts per meter squared. You need to know what you are delivering to the audience.

Bron : ILDA (die we toch mogen respecteren denk ik...) 

Dit gaat dus over audience scanning. Dit zijn dus alle effecten waar laserstralen in het publiek komen...

Dit vond ik toch wel een heel typerende opmerking:
_Respect the Audience
Not everyone enjoys bright lights in their eyes. Remember that they trust you to ensure their safety._

Markske

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Van lasergebruik in de showtechniek heb ik absoluut geen verstand, daar zal ik me dus niet over uitlaten.
Wat ik wel weet is dat het verhaal van Ward klopt van de diameter van de straal...

Het lijkt erop dat we hier weer een persoonlijke aanval gaan krijgen...

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## -Bart-

> citaat:wat een crap allemaal...



 



> citaat:Verder stop ik met dit gezeur over laser wel/niet... doe maar met deze informatie wat je zelf wilt.



Vervolgens lever je zelf als laser specialist ook maar wat vage informatie, waar niemand wat mee kan.


Het zou fijn zijn als je je standpunten zou kunnen onderbouwen, met de daarvoor in Nederland geldende regelementen.

Wat is bijvoorbeeld de standaard checklist die een laserbedrijf afloopt voordat ze aan een show kunnen (mogen) beginnen ?



Behaalde resultaten in het verleden bieden geen garantie voor de toekomst.

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> Wat ik wel weet is dat het verhaal van Ward klopt van de diameter van de straal...



Ik heb ook niet gezegd dat ie geen gelijk heeft. Maar een straal van pakweg 200mW die over een oppervlak van +-10 cm^2 gespreid wordt is nogaltijd gevaarlijk, en dan misschien nog dit:
Don't Rely on Faster Scanning
In general, you will not increase safety by scanning faster. Although the beam spends less time in the eye, there are more crossings of the eye, and thus the total light energy delivered remains about the same.

Misschien verheldert dit al een beetje mijn standpunt.

En dit is geen persoonlijke discussie, maar een discussie die al in heel de wereld is gevoerd, en alle puntjes die ik hier in het Engels aanhaal zijn door specialisten verspreidt over de wereld aanvaardt...
Ahja, en ik zou je toch nog eens een witlichtlaser van 20W die niet meer divergentie vertoont dan pakweg 5 cm^2 op je huid of op een cigarette zien schijnen...

Markske

----------


## Tiemen

Dit nog voor mensen die van plan zijn om een laser te verhuren of om een laserbedrijfje te beginnen:

If someone is exposed to an unsafe show, it is possible the show will harm their vision. In climates of heavy litigation such as the United States, it is likely that this person would seek legal action against the venue owner and the show producer. If the show was determined to be operating at unsafe levels, it raises the probability of that person being awarded a claim of damages, even if the harm was not caused by the show. If on the other hand, a show was being done completely safely, no vision damage would occur. Even if someone decided to file a frivolous lawsuit, it is unlikely that they would be able to collect a claim if the show is operating at safe levels. 

De reden waarom er zo weinig bedrijven zijn die lasers verhuren zal wel duidelijk zijn...Er wordt in het artikel wel over de US gesproken, maar ik denk niet dat dit veel verschil zal maken met Europa (zeker niet op dit vlak van de justitie)

Markske

----------


## -Bart-

Ik ben allemaal niet zo geinteresseerd in "wat de proffesional veilig vinden".

Zoals de titel van dit draadje al doet vermoeden:

ik wil graag weten "wat mag er in nederland, en wat niet?"

Het is al eens vaker mis gegaan in nederland toen professionals dachten veilig te werken, maar toch de wet overtraden.


Behaalde resultaten in het verleden bieden geen garantie voor de toekomst.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Inderdaad, 

ook in ben geinterresseerd in laserveiligheid, zeker als je bedenkt dat ik binnenkort met een ALC 68 systeem mag gaan werken, 2w bij ik geloof 28 ampere. (helaas zonder pcoam modulator, wordt voor gespaard, maar wel weer een xy unit).

Kun jer me anders even mailen Ward, als je een flame-partij hier op het forum wil voorkomen (kan ik inkomen)

heeft er iemand adviezen voor de software welke we kunnen gebruiken?, zelf expirimenteren we nu met een vaag freeware programma, maar daar kan dus geen pcaom aan gekoppeld worden.

----------


## Iko

dus dit mag wel/niet? ik snap er nou niks meer van

----------


## Jan-Peter

Als (nieuwe) importeur van discotheeklasers (Silver Star) in de categorie tot 250 mW hebben we de afgelopen maanden onderzoek gedaan naar de regelgeving in Nederland. De verschillende ministeries, TNO en RIVM weten het alemaal niet. In de wet is alleen de laserpen en soortgelijke gimmics verboden. Als advies kreeg ik wel mee om geen stilstaande stralen te projecteren, omdat dat uiteindelijk het meest gevaarlijke zou zijn.
In de bijsluiter voor Nederland geven we dat dan ook als tip mee.
Overigens zijn alle apparaten CE gecertificeerd, hetgeen zou beteken dat ze voor de Europese wetgeving geschikt zijn voor consumptief gebruik.

Er is niets geregeld over vermogens en en zeker niet met betrekking tot gericht op het publiek schijnen.
Vorige week hebben we proefgedraaid in een sportkantine met een 20 mW laser die op de muziek verschillende figuren maakt. De laser hing op een hoogte van ca. 2,30 meter en scheen voor 75 % boven het publiek.

Aan verschillende bezoekers gevraagd of zij het irritant vonden, dan wel last hadden van de ogen, maar geen enkele negatieve reactie.

More sound with SYRINCS

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ik heb van het onderwerp verder geen vestand, maar een laser zoals op Sensation hing, dat zijn toch geen kleine jongens denk ik??? Die scande toch ook regelmatig het publiek, en ik denk niet dat de mensen die dat doen geen verstand hebben van de zaken waar ze mee bezig zijn.
En aan de groote van het zaaltje op die foto's te zien zal het budget nou ook weer niet zo hoog geweest zijn dat daar een dikke kast staat...

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## dome

Door het publiek scannen is ook niet erg met vlakken of tunnels het gaat hier om de gebundelde straal.
De lasers waar ik mee gewerkt heb van laser image begonnen bij 3 Watt argon t/m 20 Watt large frame (coherent sabre) en 40 Watt yag.
En met een 3 Watt argon laser kun je echt wel een sigaret aan steken...

check de site

----------


## -Bart-

[quote]citaat: 
LASER HEALTH AND SAFETY INFORMATION
ELA Safety Policy
GENERAL
All laser equipment (laser, scanning head, control panel, power supplies, water supply etc) must be set up within a Control Area, to which only authorized personnel are permitted access. 
Each entrance to the Control Area must have a sign clearly visible displaying the laser warning symbol and stating 'Danger, Laser Radiation, Authorised Personnel Only'. 
Authorised Personnel means laser and lighting operators and safety officers. 
All laser and lighting operators involved in a laser display must be trained in electrical and laser safety 
The Control Area must be kept in a tidy and ordered condition. In particular, cables must be tidied away, and where they cross an operator walkway, they must be covered by a cable trap or ramp. 
Power supplies must be entirely enclosed so that there is no possibility of access to bare electrodes, and cables and connectors must be in good and sturdy condition.
Water supplies and cooling equipment must be sealed so that there is zero leakage. Pipes must be in good and sturdy condition and be tidied away. 
Where power supplies and other heavy objects are situated more than 4ft above floor level they must be firmly fixed down, or be incapable of movement without deliberate effort. 
Lasers and scanning heads must be positioned in such a manner that they cannot be accidentally moved or jolted. 
Scaffold towers holding lasers must be situated in the Control Area, and be of a sturdy construction and not liable to movement if knocked. 
Mirrors positioned in the auditorium for reflecting the laser beam must be well secured to stable objects. Consideration must be given to the possibility of a beam missing the mirror, and where this would cause the beam to present a hazard, the mirror must be surrounded by a beam stop. 
Where possible each laser show should be well planned in advance. Particular care must be taken with outdoor shows and consideration given to where the beams will terminate and where members of the public are or could be situated. 
Operators must be aware of the situation of the nearest fire extinguisher. 
ALIGNMENT PROGRAMMING AND OPERATION
Masking plates must be used to ensure that there is no laser output from the scanning head until the laser has been accurately aligned. 
Alignment must be performed with the laser at low power. 
Programming must be performed at the lowest power level which is practical. This should be aided by the reduction of ambient lighting levels during programming. 
Alignment and programming of the laser must be performed before the arrival of the audience. 
During alignment and programming all people present in the auditorium / show area must be informed of the potential hazard. 
During operation of the laser, the control desk must be continually manned by a trained laser operator. The operator must maintain an awareness of what is happening in the audience and be ready and able to switch off the laser quickly should anyone be in danger of receiving an exposure not originally intended by the operator. ('Quickly', means within 2 seconds). 
NON-AUDIENCE SCANNING EFFECTS
Where audience scanning is not intended, the laser must be masked off using metal masking plates, in such a way that it is not possible to direct the laser into the audience. 
The masking plates must be firmly fixed. 
Where the laser show is performed out of doors and beams are not terminated the operator must inform the Civil Aviation Authority. 
During setup the laser operator must survey the projection area for possible specular reflection hazards (ie flat shiny metal surfaces, mirrors, windows, ice, water etc) and either remove such objects or take steps to ensure the laser cannot be directed onto them (eg by the use of masking plates). 
AUDIENCE SCANNING
Pulsed lasers or those which can be switched to pulsed mode, must never be scanned into an audience. 
Stationery beams must never

----------


## Tiemen

Mja, maar wat bedoel je nu met die hele Engelse uitleg? Dit is inderdaad 1 van de richtlijnen die een bepaalde organisatie geeft ivm met lasers...Maar de meeste dingen die daarin staan zijn wel logisch hoor. Maar dat maakt ze nog niet verplicht (bij wet), en daar wringt het schoentje. Sommige mensen vegen daar dan hun voeten aan, omdat het toch niet MOET.

Markske

----------


## -Bart-

Ik zou zweren dat ik er commentaar bij had gezet, maarja.

Dit is dus een van die stukken die je op internet vind; voordehand liggend en incompleet.
Ik vraag me ook wat de arbo hier over te melden heeft.

Direct in een mac 2000 koekeloeren lijkt me ook niet gezond voor de ogen, en met je vingers tussen de yoke komen lijkt me ook niet geheel pijnloos.

Toch vreemd, voor alle apparaten die bij verstandig gebruik ongevaarlijk zijn, maar in ondeskundig gebruik schade kunnen toebrengen, zijn er stapels regelementen, zeker hier in Nederland.
Maar voor showlasers gelden blijkbaar alleen aanbevelingen.

Behaalde resultaten in het verleden bieden geen garantie voor de toekomst.

----------


## Delirium crew

Vraag het anders Hugo van Laser Image!!

hugo@laser-image.nl

of 

http://www.laserimage.nl

(Hij is meestal de gene die met grote lasers op grote feesten/evenementen staat.)

----------


## xkosolosky

http://www.intenze2002.nl/fotos/12-a...5-1574_IMG.JPG
http://www.intenze2002.nl/fotos/12-a...6-1604_IMG.JPG
Die laatste=lekker veilig voor de oogjes

----------


## dj_lucv

vind het vrij nuttig hoor...
kan een hoop schadeclaims schelen.

----------


## cornedure

Ik weet maar één ding, en dat is dat er een venstertje tussen je laser en het publiek moet zitten. Dit venstertje absorbeert al een groot gedeelte van de hoogenergetische stralen, zonder al te veel verlies van je output. 

Nu betwijfel ik het of de scanner op de tweede foto zo'n venster heeft. Misschien is deze head geconnecteerd via glasvezel.

----------


## Tiemen

Lol; en kan je wat meer vertellen over het magische venster?

Tiemen

----------


## DJ Pim

!!! DUS GEWOON BOVEN JE PUBLIEK !!!

Greetz,
DJ Pim

Drive-in show "Party 2000"

----------


## -Bart-

He Pim, begin je tijdens normale conversaties ook opeens te schreeuwen?

CZ-achmea ondersteunt praatgroepen voor lotgenoten.

Behaalde resultaten in het verleden bieden geen garantie voor de toekomst.

----------


## DJ Pim

sorry <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,
DJ Pim

Drive-in show "Party 2000"

----------


## speakerfreak

En is het dan ook verboden om gewoon zon goedkoop laser crab ding met draaiende figuren in het publiek te schijnen???????

speakerfreak was here....

----------


## -Bart-

Waarschijnlijk wel natuurlijk.
Maar het schijnt dat niemand een officiele bron kan geven, betreffende de nederlandse wetgeving.

Behaalde resultaten in het verleden bieden geen garantie voor de toekomst.

----------


## Ward

> citaat:
> !!! DUS GEWOON BOVEN JE PUBLIEK !!!



Weer zo'n onzinnige kreet.. je kunt beter zeggen 'Laat het aan gespecialiseerde bedrijven over'.

En wij lekker gewoon zoveel mogelijk IN het publiek... Anders heb je nog veel meer vermogen nodig om je show goed zichtbaar te maken.

Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> En wij lekker gewoon zoveel mogelijk IN het publiek



Met een "single beam"? Dat zou ik nu echt graag es weten...

Tiemen

----------


## -Bart-

Het interesseert me bijzonder weinig wat "men" allemaal doet en laat, ook al zijn dit gerenormeerde bedrijven. Ik wil graag weten wat hier de nederlandse wettelijke richtlijnen voor zijn.

Behaalde resultaten in het verleden bieden geen garantie voor de toekomst.

----------


## Mirage

Er zijn geen wettelijke richtlijnen voor lasershows.
maar zolang je met een hoge scan frequentie werkt maakt 
het niet zo veel uit. Het is hoogstens irritant omdat 
het een intense lichtflits is, maar niet schadelijk.

----------


## Ward

> citaat:
> Er zijn geen wettelijke richtlijnen voor lasershows.
> maar zolang je met een hoge scan frequentie werkt maakt 
> het niet zo veel uit. Het is hoogstens irritant omdat 
> het een intense lichtflits is, maar niet schadelijk.




Goede opmerking!

Zoiets dergelijk heb ik ook al eerder opgemerkt alleen jammer dat de meeste dat niet als antwoord accepteren.

Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> Zoiets dergelijk heb ik ook al eerder opgemerkt alleen jammer dat de meeste dat niet als antwoord accepteren.



Ik heb nooit gezegd dat een gescande beweging gevaarlijk is, ik had het over een STILSTAANDE STRAAL. Natuurlijk zal je aan 60.000 pps zo goed als geen gevaar meer hebben. Ik hoop dan ook dat jou opmerking niet op mij sloeg...

Tiemen

----------


## -Bart-

Nou moet je mij natuurlijk ook niet helemaal voor debiel slijten.
Natuurlijk weet ik dat sneller scannen beter is. Ook zijn dubbele safeties en een noodstop een must. Maar als je bloedsnel scant met een laser van 10 watt kan je nogsteeds 10 -net niet stilstaande- bundels van 1 watt projecteren. Niet zo goed dus. 

En wat met gepulste lasers ? Ik ben niet blij als er opeens 1Joule binnen 1uS op mijn netvlies belandt.

Waar je ook komt, men roept maar wat. En als je vraag hoe ze aan die kennis komen dan is het : "ja van internet" of "heb ik ergens gelezen"



Ik wil best wel geloven dat er geen goede regelgeving is in nederland, maar als er ongelukken gebeuren moet je wel aantonen dat je hebt gestreefd naar de hoogste veiligheid.


En met de uitspraken van hier kan je natuurlijk helemaal niets!

_je moet snel scannen_
ja hoe snel dan is snel genoeg en bij welk vermogen?
_je moet stilstaande bundels vermijden_
ja hoe langzaam is stilstaand ?
_je moet alleen boven je publiek stralen_
ja hoe hoog dan ?
_laat het over aan gespecialiseerde bedrijven_
ja welke proceduces volgen die dan ?
_een shutter moet afschakelen in geval van fouten_
ja hoe snel dan ?


Zonder bronvermelding kan ik helemaal niks met een willekeurige uitspraak op een forum.

Behaalde resultaten in het verleden bieden geen garantie voor de toekomst.

----------


## Ward

Bart... laat me nog iets toevoegen.
Een laser.. directe output is inderdaad zeer intens. In de meeste gevallen wordt de laser bundel door optiek en glasvezel naar de projector gevoerd. Hierdoor wordt de bundel veel minder intens (bundel is een aantal mm dikker) daarnaast heb je nog eens een aantal spiegels die ondanks extreem hoge kwaliteit toch veel spreiding leveren.

Shutter dicht in geval van fout hoesnel? micro seconde.
fout is stil staan van projector (defecte projector).

Procedure van gespecialiseerde bedrijven is ervoor zorgen dat show leuk is om naar te kijken. een stilstaande straal is absoluut niet dynamisch om naar te kijken. een 'scannende' straal gaat echt snel genoeg langs. ook als deze langzaam beweegt door het publiek. je oog heeft ook maar een zeer kleine opening waar de straal van een show niet eens volledig naar binnen kan dus de effectieve energie op het netvlies is al weer vele malen kleiner. Plus het feit dat door die kleine opening de tijd dat de straal naar binnen valt door langzaam voorbij te komen ook nog eens vele malen korter is.
Dan komt er ook bij dat je reflex van je oog bij langzaam stralen wel zo is dat het licht al voordat de straal in de buurt komt van je iris je oog al sluit. dit is maar een fractie maar genoeg voor extra bescherming.

En als je nou niet geloofd dat het vrij veilig is (net als een achtbaan of jezelf op straat bevinden) ga dan zelf op onderzoek uit. pak natuurkunde boeken neem specificaties van 'show' lasers neem alle factoren van verlies en difussie mee en ga rekenenen. Je schijnt vrij goed te zijn in rekenen.
Zoek dan eens uit wat de minimale scansnelheid volgens jou zou moeten zijn... je komt zelf volledig zonder argumenten.

Want met meningen 'ik denk dat dit..' 'maar de ander denk zo' komen wij niet verder. Voor mij is het volkomen onzinnig om me te gaan verdiepen in engie hoeveelheden die bij publiek op het netvlies komen. Ook naar de zon kijken is absoluut niet goed voor je ogen... en toch doen veel mensen dit soms zonder erbij na te denken.

Nu heb ik vast nog niet genoeg gezegt. voorlopig heb ik even weer genoeg van het typen.


Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## Ward

> citaat:
>  Maar als je bloedsnel scant met een laser van 10 watt kan je nogsteeds 10 -net niet stilstaande- bundels van 1 watt projecteren. Niet zo goed dus.



Ook lulkoek.. tussen die punten in zit ook laser-energie geblanked! en die verplaatsingstijd is langer dan de tijd dat de bundels zichtbaar zijn.
Met een scanrate van 40.000 pps

Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## -Bart-

correctie:


Maar als je bloedsnel scant met een laser van 10 watt kan je nogsteeds minimaal *5* -net niet stilstaande- bundels van 1 watt projecteren.


Ward; zonder bron vermelding kan ik ook helemaal niks met jouw verhaal, jij denkt maar steeds dat ik je niet geloof ofzo, ik geloof je best. Maar met al deze verhalen kan ik aansprakelijkheids-technisch helemaal niks.

Ik blijf het vreemd vinden dat er geen nederlandse richtlijnen zijn voor een potentieel schadelijk apparaat.



Behaalde resultaten in het verleden bieden geen garantie voor de toekomst.

----------


## Mirage

[Laserveiligheid][/http://www.rivm.nl/bibliotheek/rapporten/610059006.pdf]

----------


## -Bart-

Kijk, dat begint er op te lijken, thanx

Behaalde resultaten in het verleden bieden geen garantie voor de toekomst.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Hoi,

Eindelijk, een inventarisatie waarin gewoon instaat dat er in nederland nagenoeg niks is geregeld.

wel prettig zijn alle verwijzingen naar richtlijnen uit het buitenland waarnaar je je kan aanpassen.

groeten,
Ralph

----------


## Mirage

Kijk.  Nederland is in dit opzicht dus een mooi land <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>
Wanneer je dus wel een probleem hebt is als je in 
Duitsland een showtje buiten of binnen moet geven 

Ik ben momenteel de trotse bezitter van 3 Dpss lasers 0.5W
Dat is echt knallen. Hemelsbreed goed zichtbaar tot over de 10 km (gister geprobeert)

----------


## -Bart-

Maw iedereen in laserend nederland doet maar wat hij/zij denkt dat veilig is.

Behaalde resultaten in het verleden bieden geen garantie voor de toekomst.

----------


## Ward

als de show in DLD gedaan wordt zijn er inderdaad scherpere richtlijnen... en daar pas je je naar aan.. maar ja of dat voor de veiligheid is. 200+km over de autobahn mag daar weer wel... en das toch veel gevaarlijker dat wat je met laser doet.

Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## Dj Mouzer

Maar hoe zit dat dan met een laser van 5 Mw.
Wat zijn de richtlijnen daarvoor ???????
p.s stuur reactie naar: marius.dik@planet.nl

----------


## drek

Volgens mij zijn er in Nederland nog niet echt goede richtlijnen voor lasershows die 1,5 meter die verderop genoemd word is in ieder geval een duitse regel.
Ik heb zelf een laser en heb ook veel shows gezien zo stond er laatst nog een belgisch bedrijf met een 50 watt Yag laser vanaf een podium recht de eerste rijen van het publiek in te schieten (en met zo'n laser is het echt schieten !) Het publiek stond +/- 5 meter daarvoor en dan ben je dus echt gek.

Deze laser had ik persoonlijk nooit zo weggezet omdat het effect in zo'n klein hokje minimaal is en het gevaar op KAN leveren.Zo te zien aan de straal is het echter een diode laser (hel groen) en die hebben vaak een heel laag vermogen terwijl je ze wel heel goed ziet.

Sigaretten aansteken met zo'n klein dingetje is echt een fabeltje,
Mijn eerste laser was een 1,2 watt argon en daar kreeg ik mijn sigaret nog niet mee aan na een uur.
Ik heb nu een 12 watt full color (zie www.djderk.nl) en daar kun je dus wel met 2 seconden je peuk mee aansteken !
Dit lukt je echter na 10 meter al niet meer.

Dan zitten er bij de meeste lasers nog pcaom's tussen oftewel kristallen om te zorgen dat je geen reststralen ziet en kleuren regelen en die trekken het vermogen ook nog eens 25% naar beneden, en dan de spiegels met een snelheid van 14.000 - 24.000 pps dan blijft er van die ene straal nog maar weinig over !

Blijft natuurlijk wel dat je altijd enorm uit moet kijken ! Het is en blijft laserlicht en dat is nou eenmaal zeer gevaarlijk.

----------


## cornedure

En nu in het nederlands:

Stel je projecteert een volle, vlakke lijn. Dan wordt de energie van de straal verdeeld over de ganse lijn (logisch hoor ik jullie zeggen). Als je nu een lijn maakt dat uit punten bestaat, dan zal nog steeds een volle, vlakke lijn geprojecteerd worden, maar zal de straal onderbroken worden tussen de punten die niet moeten getoond worden. Dit process heet, zoals dj Derk het al gezegd heeft, *blanking*.

Je laserstraal springt dus niet van punt tot punt.

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> En nu in het nederlands:
> 
> Stel je projecteert een volle, vlakke lijn. Dan wordt de energie van de straal verdeeld over de ganse lijn (logisch hoor ik jullie zeggen). Als je nu een lijn maakt dat uit punten bestaat, dan zal nog steeds een volle, vlakke lijn geprojecteerd worden, maar zal de straal onderbroken worden tussen de punten die niet moeten getoond worden. Dit process heet, zoals dj Derk het al gezegd heeft, *blanking*.
> 
> Je laserstraal springt dus niet van punt tot punt.



En wat is precies je punt?

----------


## cornedure

Mijn punt is dat de laserenergie niet wordt verdeeld over de 10 punten die uitgebeeld worden. Ik weerleg dus de idee dat als je 10 bundels projecteert met een 10W laser, je 1W per bundel hebt.

----------


## -Bart-

Goh, dan zullen dat 10 bundels van 800mW zijn. Maakt het niet minder gevaarlijk, toch ?
Het ging mij om het voorbeeld dat snel gescande figuren wel degelijk hotspots kunnen bevatten die de toegestane intensiteit overschreiden.
Dan doet de kwestie van blanking verliezen (hoewel technisch correct) hierbij helemaal niet ter zake.

----------


## -Bart-

Je laser bundel springt wel degelijk van punt naar punt bij het projecteren van een harp of tralie. De galvos worden zo geprogrammeerd dat op een punt de snelheid gedurende 1mS (oid) nul is terwijl als de bundel geblankt naar het volgende punt springt de snelheid maximaal is.
Het is dus niet een vlak waaruit 99% is 'weggeknipt'.

----------


## cornedure

> citaat: Het ging mij om het voorbeeld dat snel gescande figuren wel degelijk hotspots kunnen bevatten die de toegestane intensiteit overschreiden.



***, ik weet het niet meer. Ik denk dat het allemaal ook veel te maken heeft met de software die je gebruikt. Je kan vertrekken van een lijn en gedeelten blanken, je kan een lijn gebruiken en de scan rate verlagen. Je kan de punten allemaal apart laten tekenen en van punt tot punt springen. Allemaal met een verschillend resultaat. 

Trouwens, twee citaten die in dit forum voorkomen, elk van betrouwbare bronnen.




> citaat: In general, you will not increase safety by scanning faster. Although the beam spends less time in the eye, there are more crossings of the eye, and thus the total light energy delivered remains about the same.



 



> citaat: Audience scanning must be performed at a scan rate of 1kHz or greater. (Scan rate refers to the speed of the scanner itself).



En wie heeft er nu gelijk?

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> De richtlijnen voor lasers ken ik niet, maar vind het wel een interessante topic.



Zoals gewoonlijk zijn de richtlijnen voor laser in Nederland van een onduidelijk en/of onvindbaar karakter, maar er is een boekje uit van DIN (Taschenbuch 342) waarin alles over "Veranstaltungstechniek" (ja dat heet nou eenmaal zo daar) dus entertainment-normen gebundeld zijn, dus de diengen die wij allemaal doen... en daarin was ik al zoekend op de hijs, constructie en rigging-normen ook heel wat tegengekomen over lasers en weetikveel...
[ieder zijn specialiteit]. 
Kost ongeveer 105 €, maar dan kan je nooit meer zeggen: "Ich habe es nicht gewust!" 
En wederom in Duitsland zal er zeker een aantal opmerkingen over laser-veiligheid staan in de BVG-C1 (vroeger VBG-70) geheten, alles wat met theater, tv en studio-veiligheid te maken heeft.
Blijft over de opmerking: "Dat is veel te duur en wat heb ik nou met Duitsland te maken?" Hierop is mijn tegenvraag: "Wat is de uurprijs van Moskovitsch" en "Ben je goed verzekerd"?

succes 

Rinus Bakker

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Maar de meeste dingen die daarin staan zijn wel logisch hoor. Maar dat maakt ze nog niet verplicht (bij wet), en daar wringt het schoentje. Sommige mensen vegen daar dan hun voeten aan, omdat het toch niet MOET.
> Markske



En dat zijn dan weer de mensen die niet weten dat hun werk of hobby kan worden opgevat als product... zodra ze er wat euro-centjes voor beuren (en dan maakt de kleur van die centjes niet zoveel uit!) Als jouw product bij anderen schade aan lijf of goederen veroorzaakt bemn je aansprakelijk! En dat betekent dat een ander geld, Euro's, money, Kohle, Pegels, of pepernoten van je wil zien! Ook als stond er helemaal niets over in strafrechtelijke zijn. Aansprakelijk ben je toch!
Telefoonnummers van verzekeraars en advocaten zijn te vinden in de Telefoon- en Gele Gids.

succes,

Rinus Bakker
Zalig zijn de simpelen van geest, tot het ongeluk bij hen is geweest.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Ik ben allemaal niet zo geinteresseerd in "wat de proffesional veilig vinden".
> Zoals de titel van dit draadje al doet vermoeden:
> ik wil graag weten "wat mag er in nederland, en wat niet?"
> Het is al eens vaker mis gegaan in nederland toen professionals dachten veilig te werken, maar toch de wet overtraden.



Hoeveel bureaucratie wil je er in DenHaag nog bij hebben Bart?
Als ze daar op het ministerie voor elk apparaat dat wij toepassen, aanpassen, in gebruik veranderen enz ook de regels moeten gaan zitten vastleggen in wettelijk opzicht dan zul je er 3 banen bij moeten nemen om de belasting voor alleen die onzin te kunnen betalen. 
Denk je nou echt dat zo'n ambtenaar op het ministerie snapt wat wij doen? Laat staan waarmee? en hoe? (en wat voor maffe werktijden? enz.)  
De professionals zijn ook mensen en mensen maken fouten en daarom gaat er wel eens wat mis. Maar zwendelaars als SE-Fireworks kun je toch geen professional noemen, en eikels als Veerman (van de kroeg) zijn toch geen professionals, want die hebben schijt aan veiligheid en denken alleen maar in poen!
En een professional war regelmatig wat fout gaat heeft al snel niet meer de status van professional hoor, die zal terugzakken in hobby-prijzen om in de markt te blijven.
Wat bedoel je overigens met professional? Iemand die ergens zijn geld mee verdient? Of iemand die met een professie (vak!) bezig is.

succes met jouw zoektocht, en zorg voor een goede verzekeraar en advocaat.

rinus bakker.

----------


## -Bart-

> citaat:Hoeveel bureaucratie wil je er in DenHaag nog bij hebben Bart?



Als de nederlandse overheid nou eens officieel de duitse laser-richtlijnen over zou nemen...
Dan weet een hele beroepsgroep tenminste waar ze aan toe zijn.


IMHO
Professional = beroeps

Iedereen die voorziet in zijn levensonderhoud met 'wat dan ook' is een professional. Je hebt dus professionele prutsers en vaklui.

Iedereen die een beroep uitoefent dient op de hoogte te zijn van alle richtlijnen en wetten er gelden in de regio waar het beroep wordt uitgevoerd. Dit o.a. om schade en letsel te voorkomen.
*
Een ongeluk is pas een ongeluk als het redelijker wijs niet te voorzien is geweest.
* Ongelukken zijn niet strafbaar.
In elk ander geval is er spake van persoolijk falen.
Dat kan wel strafbaar zijn.
Daarom ben ik graag op de hoogte van de richtlijnen en wetten die in mijn regio gelden.

En wat je nou allemaal over ambtenaren en belasting uitkraamt is me een beetje duister.

En noem mij niet simpel van geest, en beveel me geen advocaat aan als ik onderzoek doe naar wetgeving of het gebrek daaraan. En dat dit forum niet de aangewezen plek hiervoor is, is nu wel duidelijk.
<img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## darkwin

Ik ben nog een beginner op het gebied van laser-entertainment, maar heb wel de nodige wiskundige en fysische kennis om een reactie te kunnen plaatsen.

Ten eerste heb ik het idee dat er sprake is van zoeken naar een speld in een hooiberg, of erger nog, naar niets. Wat betreft die regelgeving klinkt het mij bekend dat daar niets voor geregeld is in ons land. Jammergenoeg voor degenen die hieruit veiligheidsregels en voorwaarden voor hun eigen toepassingen willen afleiden en gelukkig voor degenen die graag extreem gaan. Toch is het naar mijn idee niet verstandig om volledig te rekenen op een direct verband tussen regelgeving en veiligheid. (Klein voorbeeld, op een smalle weg buiten de bebouwde kom mag je 80 km/h, maar met ijzzel is dit nog steeds niet veilig, trouwens met je fietsje ook niet... dus het is een hulpmiddel, maar niet volledige veiligheid)

Ten tweede heb ik het idee dat er over het algemeen het beste een richtlijn gebruikt kan worden in de aard van "maximaal **Watt per **mm^2 per tijdseenheid. Klinkt vaag, maar is volgens mij zeer belangrijk. Een snel roterende laser verdeeld de energie over de gehele cirkel bij een vloeiende beweging van de motoren. Ik lees in de meeste artikelen een snelheid in de orde van 10.000 pps (punten per seconde o.i.d?!). Als dit het geval is lijkt het me dat je het vermogen van de laser mag delen door het aantal punten en dat je dan de energie per punt te pakken hebt. MAAR het is uiteraard belangrijk dat ALLE punten op een andere plaats terechtkomen voor deze aanname. Als er twee punten op dezelfde plek komen binnen één seconde is er sprake van een dubbele hoeveelheid energie (Watt/seconde = Joules = energie!).
Bij de cirkel die ik voorstelde kan het dus zijn dat er bijvoorbeeld 10 per seconde een cirkel van 1000 punten beschreven wordt. De energie per PUNT is dan (laserenergie / 1000) * 10. Er kan hier nog veel meer wiskunde op losgelaten worden, maar een heel belangrijk punt is hierbij dat de cirkel die netjes verdeeld lijkt bestaat uit een verzameling van fellere punten en zwakkere tussenvlakken.
Het is dus noodzakelijk een berekening voor maximale energie voor WORST-CASE te maken:
(LaserEnergie / punten per seconde) * hoogste waarde van aantal keer een punt per positie
Denk hiebij aan een vierkant. De zijden bestaan uit veel minder punten dan de hoeken, hier moet de galvanometer de tijd krijgen om te remmen. Als er in de 15% van de punten per hoek geprojecteerd worden en 10% van de punten per zijde is elk hoekpunt met 15% van de energie van de laser belicht, de zijden met veel minder, de punten liggen naast elkaar, in plaats van over elkaar.

Tot slot nog: Ik bemerkte in sommige posts dat er spiegels vensters en dergelijke als excuus werden gebruikt voor energievermindering, en daaropvolgend kreten in de richting van 'dan valt het best wel mee' of 'zoveel kwaad kan het niet'. Dit is natuurlijk totaal onacceptabel als het over veiligheid gaat. Bij veiligheid ga je ervan uit dat er geen verlies is in uitgangsvermogen en dat er met ideale modellen voor worst-case gerekend wordt. Dus een 10 watt CW laser die stilstaat geeft 10 Watt. Staat het een seconde stil dat is dat al 10 Joule op het belichtte vlak. Ter vergelijking : zonneenergie is +/- 350 Joule per vierkante meter. In de zon kijken levert al netvliesbeschadiging op, laat staan zo'n laser.
Vermogen moet dus per cm^2 (iris oog) levert 35 mJ (35 mW per seconde) als een oogbeschadiging op. Het komt er op neer dat de wiskunde hier samen met de logica wint van de fysica, dit gaat namenlijk voor elk geval en figuur een nieuwe berekening vergen!

Succes, Bas


--- En toen was er.... Licht! ---

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat: Als de nederlandse overheid nou eens officieel de duitse laser-richtlijnen over zou nemen... Dan weet een hele beroepsgroep tenminste waar ze aan toe zijn.







> citaat: Iedereen die een beroep uitoefent dient op de hoogte te zijn van alle richtlijnen en wetten er gelden in de regio waar het beroep wordt uitgevoerd. Dit o.a. om schade en letsel te voorkomen.



In de regio? 
Je bedoelt vakgebied of geografisch gebied?
Als je nu weet dat in de Europese Aansprakelijkheidswetgeving staat dat als in jouw eigen land een wet of norm op jouw vakgebied ontbreekt, maar deze wel in een van de andere landen van de Europese gemeenschap bestaat je dat als richtlijn voor jouw handelen als vakbekwaam en verantwoord professional dient toe te passen...
waar hebben we het dan nog over.... Gaan we zitten wachten tot er weer een afdeling "laser-beleid" bij de ArbeidsInspectie op het Ministerie van Soc.& Werkgel. wordt bijgecreeerd die deze regel onder jouw neus gaat zitten wrijven, omdat je je niet houdt aan de verplichte Risicoanalyse wat betreft het veroorzaken van Gevaar voor Veiligheid en Gezondheid, en je dat door middel van dikke boetes komt vertellen.... probeer dan maar te procederen tegen de Nederlandse staat... Kost je nog oneindig veel meer dan die prent hoor.
In de theater-  en popfestivalsector begint de AI nu echt de poot stijf te houden, zonder dat er ook maar een letter over theater of pop in de Nederlandse wetgeving is opgenomen. 

I'll rest my case!
rinus bakker

----------


## dome

http://www.pangolin.com
http://www.laserist.org/Laserist/Safety.html
http://www.laserist.org/ilda/
http://www.arbopodium.nl/pages/arboindex/lasers.htm

Ilda is een internationale organistie, die zich onder andere bezighoudt met de veiligheid.

Dus de bedrijven die bij de Ilda zijn aangesloten zouden moeten weten waar ze mee bezig zijn..



Bijgewerkt door - dome op 10/10/2002  19:14:59

----------


## -Bart-

Je mag ook linken hoor,
Als je het topic helemaal had gelezen, dan is het *vinden* van algemene stukken over laserveiligheid *is* het probleem ook helemaal *niet*.
Het blind plakken van gigantische stukken text draagt niks toe tot deze discussie, misschien zou er je (al dan niet) deskundige mening over kunnen geven.

Over ilda; volgens mij heeft ilda maar 3 nederlandse leden, dus dat zegt ook niks (of juist veel).

----------


## dome

Ok sorry <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle> zo is alweer weg

Ik denk dat dat juist veel zegt, zo weinig nederlandse leden.

kijk maar eens naar de voorwaarden van Ilda..

En mijn persoonlijke mening hier over is ; 
Dit zijn de regelgevingen van de u.s. Daar zijn nog erger dan in Nederland, dus als men zich hier aan houdt zit naar mijn idee altijd save.



Bijgewerkt door - dome op 10/10/2002  19:32:29

----------

